

Show HN: Beyondpad – notes, boards and lists, templates, forms, tags and more - dzjosjusuns
https://www.beyondpad.com/

======
dzjosjusuns
Idea for Beyondpad is to provide tools for data driven note taking.

Beyondpad has "demo mode" \-
[https://www.beyondpad.com/demo](https://www.beyondpad.com/demo) \- where you
can see features like trackers and tag relations in action without creating an
account. Also Android version is in the making and development progress can be
seen here -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9XUQWKHFXM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9XUQWKHFXM)

Feature pipline:

1\. Android app - hopefully till end of September

2\. Calendars and maps - cause those make sense more in combination with
mobile

3\. Insights and data adapters - tags, that will act as data source and target
(for example tag could be some Google Calendar, by selecting this tag you will
be able to see data from that calendar (in staged grid view, list or
calendar), and by tagging notes with this tag notes will be added to that
calendar)

4\. Workflows (as alternative to collaboration and sharing) and more

Main building blocks for Beyondpad are React.js, Node.js and MongoDB and it is
hosted on modulus.io

------
charlieegan3
Any plans for an API?

~~~
dzjosjusuns
Yes, web app uses REST like API, and Android syncs using tokens. So I have
building blocks for making public API. And yes it is planed hopefully after
Android release.

